# LED light recommendations for 46 gal bowfront



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

I am converting a 46 gallon bowfront to a planted tank and am in need of a new lighting system. After doing a bit of reading I have considered some of the choices below, although I would certainly look at other recommendations. 

Substrate is 18-19" below the rim of the tank. Additional distance would be dependent on the light fixture itself.

I don't have a CO2 system yet but I already have a spare 20lb tank and regulator. I may start without CO2 and add it if necessary.

I don't have a specific list of target plants. But I would like to be able to grow a carpet layer. 

Depending on the fixture, would need to sort out timer too. Having some form of moonlight or nighttime lighting would be a plus.

1 - Finnex Planted+ 36"
2 - Finnex Planted 24/7 (if I just wait)

Choices below listed from brightest
3 - EVO Quad 36" Timer Ready 6500K
(Is this dimmable?) 
4 - EVO 36" 6500K LED Aquarium Light - 3W LEDs x 24

5 - Freshwater Bright LED Aquarium Light 36" 0.5W HI Lumen 6500K - .5Wx66


----------



## Kaduhn1 (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a 36 bow that the depth is about the same. I currently have a fugeray that isn't powerful enough at the bottom 3-4" or so- also high tech, carpet plants are out of the question for me. I have a planted+ coming tomorrow to add to the fugeray. I would be worried that a planted alone may not be enough if you go high tech. I'll post a picture with just the planted this week when i get it for you. Finnex also has the platned Elite coming out I believe. Not sure on the price point and specs of that though.
Looking at the ones you posted- the evos- they just brag about Lumens- plants don't care about lumens. We need Par data which you may not be able to find unless someone has done it themselves. Finnex has posted the ray and the Ray II and the planted is suppose to be in between. I'll put about 99% chance the last light you posted won't do anything. Have you looked into Build my light? Pricey but the best light you can get.

Bump: Adding to that the EVO's say they are great for plants but are all white leds- no reds or anything. That makes me question them as well.


----------



## brian3676 (Dec 21, 2014)

I am new to planted tanks, but I have the Fluval daylight/planted LED light I got from Petco. They have a killer sale right now on them. I have a few high tech plants and all seem to be thriving under it. I was having it on for about 12 hours a day, but reduced it to 8 because I think it was too much light.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=785777&highlight=


----------



## Kaduhn1 (Aug 3, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=312713&page=2
goo thread about the fluval edge. Some people contacted fluval for Par data and they said that's not relevant. 
The thing that drives me nuts on almost all fixtures besides BML and Finnex is they make one light to cover multiple tanks. have a 44" wide tank- have to get a 36" wide fixture with leds that don't go to the end and have dark spots on the edges of your tank. Drives me nuts. If a company like fluval and most the others that brag about lumens and watts won't put par data out that tells me its probably just an overpriced strip of leds.


----------



## BanzaiJoe (Dec 23, 2014)

After a bit more reading I ended up going with the Finnex Ray2, fearing that the Planted+ would not be enough. It looks quite bright but we'll see how the tank and plants do.

Completely redid my substrate (in another thread), although I was able to salvage maybe 5 lbs of existing Eco.

Next up... get the rest of the CO2 system bits


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

I put the planted+ on my 46bow. It's not filled yet, but it sure looks bright.


----------



## Kaduhn1 (Aug 3, 2013)

just got my planted+ so with that and the Fugeray I should be in the med/high light. probably take some tuning to prevent algae. Might have to run two timers and only have the planted on for part of the light cycle.


----------

